# Car Defence Workshop March 09



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2009)

[yt]TxULTOffHfE[/yt]


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Considering how much time most of us spend in and around vehicles, I think this is an often overlooked area of training.  Good to see more folks addressing it.  
Thanks for posting the clip Brian.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 21, 2009)

Good stuff.

The entry-exit drill though the car windows looks really cool -- probably best not to practise it on my wife's new car.

Extricating the bad guy from the car with outside turning wrist bend is genius. That's something I would usually use for a take down, but it's a heck of a lot easier than trying to drag uke from the car -- where he's go a lower centre of gravity and plenty to grab onto.

Glad I'm learning Systema -- it's opening a world of possibilities I hadn't considered using a lot of stuff I already knew.

Thanks.


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool vid of 'good work'.
Can not video post anything along this line.

This study of movement is just  'the work' of more gentle reaction to effect a result.
No basic fist to face  -but, fluid reaction and gaining compliant results..though just an example of a possible result...this is a  a possible  thing to train in.
*****
It is scenario training - just a concept.
A well done possible thingy.

Well done..but not jut one of the roll of situational dice --- IMHO - my study of Systema  - is the shake of the dice and working with the roll of the bones of any situation.

All results vary - ONE size does NOT fit all concerned.

Sytema is as much as the marrow of a persons life movement. The opening of the glass door  to go to Vlads school reveals much....just sit and watch fluid movement  - as a student goes to a session at Vlads school...opening the door.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2009)

David Weatherly said:


> Considering how much time most of us spend in and around vehicles, I think this is an often overlooked area of training.  Good to see more folks addressing it.
> Thanks for posting the clip Brian.


It is a seeming overlooked area of defense. Just by people watching far too many people are at their most vulnerable in/around their vehicle. 
One habit that I've picked up (thankfully) is looking into the back seat before opening the door. 
I liked the extrication techniques, they look good for those stubborn drunk friends who refuse to get out of the car and for officers immobilizing a suspect. 

Auto defense. Learn it, know it, live it. :uhyeah:

Thanks Brian


----------

